# GT: Clippers (2-1) Host Jazz (1-2) 11/3



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@









Los Angeles Clipper(2-1) @ Utah Jazz(1-2)

WHEN: Monday, November 3rd at 7:30 PST 
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, CA
Media: FSN Prime Ticket & KFWB AM 980 










Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Chris Paul | JJ Redick | Matt Barnes | Blake Griffin | DeAndre Jordan

Key Reserves







|







|








Jordan Farmar | Jamal Crawford | Spencer Hawes

Injury Report

Glen Davis (Strained Right Groin) is OUT.
Jamal Crawford (Bruised Ribs) is PROBABLE.
 









Jazz Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Trey Burke | Alec Burks | Gordon Hayward | Derrick Favors | Enes Kanter

Jazz Key Reserves







|







|








Dante Exum | Jeremy Evans | Rudy Gobert

Injury Report

None Reported.

Q's Quote:
"The Clippers have been very subpar to start the year, definitely not the shades of a contending side. Good thing they still have over 75 games remaining to fix the issues. Rebounding is non-existent and no one would be able to hit the damn Atlantic Ocean had they been on the Titanic. A game versus the Jazz, at home, could be the push in the right direction the team needs in order to get a nice little run going. A tough five game stretch follows, with a road meeting versus the Warriors, before hosting the Blazers, Spurs, Suns and Bulls. A seven game road trip ensues. "

Q's Prediciton: 114-86 Win
Q's Prediction Record: 2-1
*​


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hi 'q' ... I've missed your game threads. Too bad no one posts here, but don't stop ... they may return.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm just watching this one now.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Clippers start the game fired up defensively.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kanter catching the ball at the 3-pt line and then dribble driving is very weird to watch. He just doesn't look comfortable putting it on the floor from that far away from the hoop.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Favors is playing good defense on Blake so far. Fronting some possessions and staying behind on others. Giving him different looks.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Trey Burke is getting frustrated that he can't penetrate against CP3. I see a stupid foul coming if this keeps up.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I love DeAndre's mustache.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It's fun to watch this Jazz team establishing continuity with each play. They are starting to learn each other's strengths and weaknesses. They are going to have fantastic chemistry by next season if they keep this group together.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rudy Gobert just got himself on a DeAndre poster. Damn!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

When the Clippers play their whole bench together, Jamal Crawford consistently winds up having to take tough shots. Jordan Farmar is not even looking to penetrate and create. He looks very tentative.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> When the Clippers play their whole bench together, Jamal Crawford consistently winds up having to take tough shots. Jordan Farmar is not even looking to penetrate and create. He looks very tentative.


I feel like this Clippers bench unit would be better off letting Turkoglu handle the ball.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

CP3 has 51 assists and 5 turnovers so far in his first 5 games.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dante Exum is going to be a force in this league. His first step is impressive. He seems to get from the three point line to the rim in 2 steps with a guy in his face.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That's a palming violation and a travel on Jamal Crawford. Looks like we might have a point of emphasis here.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Beat the Jazz


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Sorry RollWiththem....I didn't know anyone would be here.

Good win for us, definitely an upgrade from how we've played all season, including preseason.

I'm not a fan of Doc, he inherited VDN system and the last two seasons since he became coach, the team is basically played under that system. We played inspired ball, but Doc has been trying to force his own system and each time we look awful. I, personally, thought he would just tweak Vinny's system, but hell ... (too long to get into here.)

Did anyone notice at the end of the game when Doc was waiting to high-five the players ... Reddick walked right past him without even a look, but Doc did look at him and noted is attitude. needless to say, I'm team JJ on this one ... Doc is not/cannot coach this team (without KG, Ray, Rondo and Pearce) and I don't think they like him, thus the bad play early on. If they did, there wouldn't be such a decline in play from the core players ... all of them????

Anyway, just some of my thoughts from other incidents.

Thanks for posting, I'll check in more often ... hahaha ... even though I'm no where near a good poster to dialogue with.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yep. Don't know why we acquired JJ just to play him 20 minutes a night.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Clippers just aren't hitting outside shots right now. They are getting wide open shots and bricking them. Redick has been one of the primary culprits. He is on the floor for one reason and if he doesn't hit shots he's not really helping the team. Truth is that the Clippers offense doesn't function properly when they don't have anyone making jump shots to keep the key open.


----------

